# Firefox endet im Segfault, keine Ahnung was los ist.

## Max Steel

Jungs ich hab hier ein Problem und weiß leider nicht mehr weiter.

Und zwar habe ich das Problem das mein mozilla gerne, also realtiv früh nach dem start mit einem Segfault abbricht.

Ich kann aber nicht genau sagen warum.

Ich habe es bereits mit und ohne custon-optimization versucht, meine CFLAGS:

CFLAGS="-mtune=native -march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -fno-ident -ftree-vectorize -fstack-protector"

(ICh weiß viele sind unnötig "doppelt", aber das interresiert mich nicht.)

Auf jeden Fall kann ich nicht sagen woran es liegt, bei meinem Vater der ähnliche Flags (allerdings mit einem Athlon64) hat läuft der FF ohne Probleme.

Hier noch ein paar Infos für das Gemüt.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2_rc31 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_1700+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 27 Apr 2009 10:00:01 +0000

distcc[21821] (dcc_mkdir) ERROR: mkdir '/tmp/.distcc/state' failed: No such file or directory [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="alias cache dir mime vhost_alias version status speling proxy_http authz_host authz_owner authz_user auth_basic authn_alias authn_default headers include info log_config mem_cache proxy proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/root/.ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2.0G"

CFLAGS="-mtune=native -march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -fno-ident -ftree-vectorize -fstack-protector"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORTERM=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=native -march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -fno-ident -ftree-vectorize -fstack-protector"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-45Bh1WHCKh,guid=426c48f45a766f5d53acccac49f5afc1"

DCCC_PATH="/usr/lib/distcc/bin"

DESKTOP_SESSION="kde-3.5"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTCC_DIR="/tmp/.distcc"

DISTCC_LOG=""

DISTCC_VERBOSE="0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-vt --with-bdeps=y"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FTP_PROXY="http://192.168.1.10:3128"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.utf8"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

GS_LIB="/home/norbert/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/norbert/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/norbert/.kde3.5/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/norbert/.gtkrc:/home/norbert/.kde3.5/share/config/gtkrc"

HG="/usr/bin/hg"

HOME="/home/norbert"

HTTP_PROXY="http://192.168.1.10:3128"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDEDIRS="/usr"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

KDE_SESSION_UID="501"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DCOP="DCOPRef(konsole-4853,konsole)"

KONSOLE_DCOP_SESSION="DCOPRef(konsole-4853,session-1)"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib/ladspa"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LANGUAGE="de_DE:de:en_GB:en"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"

LDPATH="/usr/kde/3.5/lib:"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="de"

LOGNAME="norbert"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:hl=44;37:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/kde/4.2/share/man:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/opt/opera/share/man"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin:/home/norbert/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha hppa amd64-fbsd sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/kde-portage /usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/oss-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/portato /usr/local/portage/eigen"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/klibc:/opt/eagle-5.4.0"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PS1="\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[01;34m\] \w \$\[\033[00m\] "

PWD="/home/norbert"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/norbert:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/24912,unix/norbert:/tmp/.ICE-unix/24912"

SGML_CATALOG_FILES="/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.1.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.4.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-lite.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-ent.cat:/etc/sgml/xml-docbook-4.1.2.cat"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="16bit 3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi additions adns aiglx aio akode alac amarok amr ao aoss aotuv apm ares artswrappersuid asf aspell async audio audiofile autoipd avahi avantgo avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom chm cjk cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl custom-cflags custom-cpuopts custom-cxxflags custom-optimization cvs dba dbus dga djbfft dmi dmx dpms dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dynamic emerald encode enscript esd ethereal exif expat exscalibar extrafilters fam fame fastbuild fbcondecor ffmpeg fftw flac fontconfig foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glitz glut glx gmp gnokii gpgme gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gsm gstreamer gstreamer010 gzip h323 hal hddtemp hpn ical icu idea idn ifp imagemagick imlib immqt-bc ipod ipv6 isdnlog java6 javascript jbig joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdepim kdeprefix kig-scripting kipi lame lcms ldap lha libcaca libg++ libsamplerate libwww linuxthreads-tls live lm_sensors logitech-mouse logrotate lua lzo mad matroska md5sum memlimit mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug motif mozsvg mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp musepack musicbrainz mysql ncurses network new-login njb nls no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt openal opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl phonon pic plasma png posix pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar rdesktop readline reflection rle rtc samba screen sdl session shorten sid simplexml slang sms sndfile soap sockets speex spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse-filters ssl startup-notification svg syslog tcpd tetex tga theora threads tidy tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode unzip urandom usb userlocales utempter utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd video vidix vorbis vorbis-psy win32codecs wma wmf x264 x86 xanim xattr xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm xprint xrandr xscreensaver xsl xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="alias cache dir mime vhost_alias version status speling proxy_http authz_host authz_owner authz_user auth_basic authn_alias authn_default headers include info log_config mem_cache proxy proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia savage vesa"

USER="norbert"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia savage vesa"

WINDOWID="54525957"

XCURSOR_THEME="default"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/usr/kde/3.5/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDM_MANAGED="/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0,maysd,mayfn,sched,rsvd,method=classic"

XSESSION="fluxbox"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

cat /etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-mtune=native -march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -fno-ident -ftree-vectorize -fstack-protector"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

USE="-* 16bit 3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi

     additions adns aiglx aio akode alac amarok amr ao aoss aotuv apm ares

     artswrappersuid asf aspell async audio audiofile autoipd avahi avantgo

     avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia

     cdr cdrom chm cjk cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl custom-cflags

     custom-cpuopts custom-cxxflags custom-optimization cvs dba dbus dga

     djbfft dmi dmx dpms dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dynamic emerald encode

     enscript esd ethereal exif expat exscalibar extrafilters fam fame

     fastbuild fbcondecor ffmpeg fftw flac fontconfig foomaticdb

     force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glitz glut glx

     gmp gnokii gpgme gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gsm gstreamer gstreamer010 gzip

     h323 hal hddtemp hpn ical icu idea idn ifp imagemagick imlib immqt-bc

     ipod ipv6 isdnlog java6 javascript jbig joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde

     kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdepim kdeprefix kernel_linux

     kig-scripting kipi lame lcms ldap lha libcaca libg++ libsamplerate libwww

     linuxthreads-tls live lm_sensors logitech-mouse logrotate lua lzo mad

     matroska md5sum memlimit mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug motif

     mozsvg mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp musepack musicbrainz mysql ncurses network

     new-login njb nls no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg

     oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt openal opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl

     phonon pic plasma png posix pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime

     rar rdesktop readline reflection rle rtc samba screen sdl session shorten

     sid simplexml slang sms sndfile soap sockets speex spell spl sqlite

     sqlite3 sse sse-filters ssl startup-notification svg syslog tcpd tetex

     tga theora threads tidy tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts

     type1-fonts udev unicode unzip urandom usb userland_GNU userlocales

     utempter utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd video vidix vorbis vorbis-psy win32codecs wma

     wmf x264 xanim xattr xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm

     xprint xrandr xscreensaver xsl xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zlib zvbi

     -acct -alsa -audacious"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

LINGUAS="de"

FEATURES="${FEATURES} userfetch parallel-fetch"

#SYNC="rsync://server/gentoo-portage"

CCACHE_DIR="/root/.ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2.0G"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="alias cache dir mime vhost_alias version status speling proxy_http authz_host authz_owner authz_user auth_basic authn_alias authn_default headers include info log_config mem_cache proxy proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia savage vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick evdev"

HTTP_PROXY="http://192.168.1.10:3128"

FTP_PROXY="http://192.168.1.10:3128"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/kde-portage

/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects

/usr/local/portage/layman/oss-overlay

/usr/local/portage/layman/portato

/usr/local/portage/eigen"

#/usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage

# /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise

# /usr/portage/local/layman/mozilla

# /usr/portage/local/layman/webapps-experimental

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-vt --with-bdeps=y"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE=0

#PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

```

eix mozilla-firefox && eix xulrunner

```
[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox

     Available versions:  2.0.0.19 3.0.8 (~)3.0.9 {bindist custom-optimization dbus debug filepicker gnome iceweasel ipv6 java linguas_af linguas_ar linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_bn linguas_bn_IN linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_en_US linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_es_AR linguas_es_ES linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_fy linguas_fy_NL linguas_ga linguas_ga_IE linguas_gl linguas_gu linguas_gu_IN linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hi_IN linguas_hu linguas_id linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_kn linguas_ko linguas_ku linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_mk linguas_mn linguas_mr linguas_nb linguas_nb_NO linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nn_NO linguas_oc linguas_pa linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_pt_PT linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_si linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sq linguas_sr linguas_sv linguas_sv_SE linguas_te linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_zh linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW mozdevelop moznopango restrict-javascript startup-notification xforms xinerama xprint xulrunner}

     Installed versions:  3.0.9(08:28:51 27.04.2009)(custom-optimization dbus linguas_de startup-notification xulrunner -bindist -gnome -iceweasel -java -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_bn_IN -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_en_GB -linguas_en_US -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_es_AR -linguas_es_ES -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fy -linguas_fy_NL -linguas_ga -linguas_ga_IE -linguas_gl -linguas_gu -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hi_IN -linguas_hu -linguas_id -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_kn -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_mk -linguas_mn -linguas_mr -linguas_nb -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_oc -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_pt_PT -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_si -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sq -linguas_sr -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_te -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript)

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser

[I] net-libs/xulrunner

     Available versions:

        (1.8)   1.8.1.19

        (1.9)   1.9.0.8 (~)1.9.0.9

        {custom-optimization dbus debug elibc_FreeBSD gnome ipv6 java startup-notification xinerama xprint}

     Installed versions:  1.9.0.9(1.9)(08:21:46 27.04.2009)(custom-optimization dbus startup-notification -elibc_FreeBSD -gnome -java)

     Homepage:            http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XULRunner

     Description:         Mozilla runtime package that can be used to bootstrap XUL+XPCOM applications

```

Und die letzten paar Zeilen von strace firefox

```
read(3, 0x8088bd4, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=19, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=21, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=22, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=23, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=9, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}], 8, 0) = 0 (Timeout)

gettimeofday({1240845314, 707671}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 708235}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 708308}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 708352}, NULL) = 0

futex(0x80a1170, FUTEX_WAKE_OP_PRIVATE, 1, 1, 0x80a116c, {FUTEX_OP_SET, 0, FUTEX_OP_CMP_GT, 1}) = 1

gettimeofday({1240845314, 711604}, NULL) = 0

read(3, 0x8088bd4, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=19, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=21, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=22, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=23, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=9, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}], 8, 0) = 1 ([{fd=10, revents=POLLIN}])

read(10, "\372"..., 1)                  = 1

gettimeofday({1240845314, 711984}, NULL) = 0

read(3, 0x8088bd4, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=19, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=21, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=22, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=23, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=9, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}], 8, 0) = 0 (Timeout)

gettimeofday({1240845314, 712169}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 712223}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 712266}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 712307}, NULL) = 0

futex(0x80a1170, FUTEX_WAKE_OP_PRIVATE, 1, 1, 0x80a116c, {FUTEX_OP_SET, 0, FUTEX_OP_CMP_GT, 1}) = 1

gettimeofday({1240845314, 712428}, NULL) = 0

read(3, 0x8088bd4, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=19, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=21, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=22, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=23, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=9, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}], 8, 0) = 1 ([{fd=10, revents=POLLIN}])

read(10, "\372"..., 1)                  = 1

gettimeofday({1240845314, 719655}, NULL) = 0

read(3, 0x8088bd4, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=19, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=21, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=22, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=23, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=9, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}], 8, 0) = 0 (Timeout)

gettimeofday({1240845314, 719924}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 719981}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 720283}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 720336}, NULL) = 0

futex(0x80a1170, FUTEX_WAKE_OP_PRIVATE, 1, 1, 0x80a116c, {FUTEX_OP_SET, 0, FUTEX_OP_CMP_GT, 1}) = 1

gettimeofday({1240845314, 725294}, NULL) = 0

read(3, 0x8088bd4, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=19, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=21, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=22, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=23, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=9, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}], 8, 0) = 1 ([{fd=10, revents=POLLIN}])

read(10, "\372"..., 1)                  = 1

gettimeofday({1240845314, 730111}, NULL) = 0

read(3, 0x8088bd4, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=19, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=21, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=22, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=23, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=9, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}], 8, 0) = 0 (Timeout)

gettimeofday({1240845314, 730378}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 730452}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 745845}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 792372}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 795149}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 795472}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 795669}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 795858}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 796384}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 815899}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 816570}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 846908}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 847582}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 853010}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 853514}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 853724}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 853915}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 854107}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 854303}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 855034}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 856416}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 861194}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 861788}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 862031}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 862217}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 877571}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 886072}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 886662}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 886872}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 887061}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 887252}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 887992}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 909665}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 910337}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 910552}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 910755}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 912488}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 913849}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 921737}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 922237}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 922435}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 922623}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 922812}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 932859}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 934211}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 935451}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 939451}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 939932}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 940136}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 940319}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 940506}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845314, 963067}, NULL) = 0

write(11, "\372"..., 1)                 = 1

gettimeofday({1240845315, 66086}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 66929}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 67019}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 67079}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 92197}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 92456}, NULL) = 0

futex(0x80a1170, FUTEX_WAKE_OP_PRIVATE, 1, 1, 0x80a116c, {FUTEX_OP_SET, 0, FUTEX_OP_CMP_GT, 1}) = 1

gettimeofday({1240845315, 105395}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 114798}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 114905}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 114963}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 121933}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 122614}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 122705}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 138224}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 145879}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 146042}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 146128}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 147658}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 169570}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 169650}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 169735}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 169793}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 177558}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 177634}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 177717}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 177775}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 191262}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 191730}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 192461}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 192534}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 209787}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 227759}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 228008}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 228070}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 235186}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 235256}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 235316}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 235369}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 248021}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 248095}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 248155}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 248208}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 294952}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 295032}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 295119}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 295178}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 361240}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 461962}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 462686}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 462896}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 463217}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 463415}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 464170}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 465755}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 467805}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 479496}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 487326}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 488280}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 488511}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 508484}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 513052}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 513596}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 514051}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 514267}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 514444}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 515175}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 517112}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 518140}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 521602}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 521995}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 539513}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 540196}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 540402}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 541353}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 550593}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 557676}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 580254}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 581319}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 581553}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 585893}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 586360}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 586561}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 586745}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 587423}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 592181}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 599044}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 608680}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 608921}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 609121}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 609315}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 609501}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 610514}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 612168}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 644370}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 645090}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 645302}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 646042}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 647776}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 657371}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 658016}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 658788}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 660505}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 664371}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 664633}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 664953}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 678104}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 680117}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 683556}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 684060}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 684262}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 684448}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 687481}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 687914}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 688118}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 692841}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 721358}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 722044}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 722376}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 722579}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 722765}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 722962}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 723319}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 723514}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 723702}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 723881}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 724052}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 724232}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 728318}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 728840}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 903233}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 903396}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 903481}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 903540}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 905187}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 905253}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 905312}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 905362}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 906212}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 906552}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 907530}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 907594}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 907652}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 907704}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 946700}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1240845315, 946948}, NULL) = 0

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 45

fstat64(45, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb20f7000

read(45, "MemTotal:      2075612 kB\nMemFree"..., 1024) = 924

close(45)                               = 0

munmap(0xb20f7000, 4096)                = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

unlink("/home/norbert/.mozilla/firefox/eudtxsfg.default/lock") = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGSEGV, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [SEGV], NULL, 8) = 0

tgkill(5114, 5114, SIGSEGV)             = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++

```

Ich weiß, das ist sehr viel, aber irgendwie funktioniert der nopaste Dienst von rafb.net grade nicht, und andere Dienste dieser Art kenne ich leider nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Max

Hast du es schon mal mit einem Jungfräulichen /home/USER/.mozilla Profil versucht?

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm sehr gut, danke, also die Durchschnittdauer bis zum segfaut hat er schonmal überstanden, dankeschön, mal sehen wie es im Dauerbetrieb aussieht.

----------

## toralf

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Firefox-3-0-10-behebt-Instabilitaet--/meldung/136892 ?

----------

## Max Steel

Also FF 3.0.10 hilft nur soweit etwas das die Abstürze nicht mehr unmittelbar nach dem Start sondern etwas später geschehen, seltsamerweiße aber immer unmittelbar nach gettimeofday und meminfo, und dann mmap...

```
gettimeofday({1241035845, 30147}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1241035845, 30344}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1241035845, 30527}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1241035845, 31190}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1241035845, 31427}, NULL) = 0

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 13

fstat64(13, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb2463000

read(13, "MemTotal:      2075612 kB\nMemFree"..., 1024) = 924

close(13)                               = 0

munmap(0xb2463000, 4096)                = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

unlink("/home/norbert/.mozilla/firefox/soh1om7q.default/lock") = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGSEGV, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [SEGV], NULL, 8) = 0

tgkill(24803, 24803, SIGSEGV)           = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Servus Max!

Ich wollte nur mal betonen das der neue Firefox (3.0.10) bei mir auch alles andere als Flüssig läuft! Er verursacht Stellenweise immer wieder 100% CPU-Last, zuerst dachte ich es liegt an den Plugins oder an Flash-Werbung. Doch das ist scheinbar nicht der Fall. Werde das Phänomen mal genauer beobachten und melde mich sobald ich etwas neues weiß.

Max, versuche es doch mal mit dem Binären-Firefox-Pedant... vielleicht gibt es da keine Probleme. 

So ganz glücklich macht mich das grade nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich mich auch mal auf die Suche nach einem "anderen Alternativbrowser machen." Doch epiphany und Co haben immer noch zu viele Probleme mit der Darstellung mancher Seiten...

----------

## schachti

Vielleicht ist es ein Plugin, das Probleme macht (zum Beispiel flash)?

----------

## Max Steel

Plugins habe ich alle ausgeschaltet.

Bis auf XMarks habe ich hier keines mehr.

Und XMarks läuft.

Ich werde mal das bin-paket ausprobieren.

Update:

Firefox-bin läuft garnet.

```
$ firefox-bin

*** glibc detected *** /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0xb511f060 ***

/opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 18322 Abgebrochen             "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
```

!!!!!!!UPDATE!!!!!!!

Also nu läuft der FF wieder stabil genug, also die nicht bin version.

Zumindest ist er seit meinem letzten Update nicht mehr abgestürzt.

Warum das so ist, keine Ahnung.

ICh habe nur meine per quickpkg erzeugtes Image zurückgespielt.

----------

## schachti

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Plugins habe ich alle ausgeschaltet.
> 
> Bis auf XMarks habe ich hier keines mehr.
> 
> 

 

Auch, wenn es inzwischen wieder läuft: Ich meinte Plugins (Java, Flash etc.), nicht Add-Ons.

----------

